

Ask HN: Where can I find good Game UI Designers - zzzzz_

I&#x27;m looking to hire a designer for art direction of a game I&#x27;m writing. I&#x27;ve been searching HN for ideas on how to recruit designers; and I&#x27;ve tried the following<p>- Finding work I like on Dribbble and contacting the designers<p>- Finding designers through HN Search<p>- Elance<p>Unfortunately either the quality of the portfolios is the bog standard SaaS type stuff I can find on ThemeForest or the designers in question are always too busy &#x2F; don&#x27;t bother replying to my introductory email.<p>I have a well written brief (GDD ~ 50 pages), a decent budget and being a full stack developer, I&#x27;d like to think that I&#x27;m a fun and understanding guy to work with.<p>Has anyone got any recommendations of amazing UX people they can give me, or tips on where I might be going wrong?
======
VPrime
Checkout www.polycount.com. It is mainly a community of 3D game artists, but
there are a lot of talented people there who do other game related art.

There is a hiring forum section where you can post the job.

------
hbg
I might be interested in your project. You can contact me at hbgfree@gmail.com
and I can send you my portfolio and work history so you can see if I would be
a good fit for your project.

